# Exterior sheathing gap between rafters.



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

When framing a house some rafters have a much deeper seat cut than others. This obviously leaves the rafter sitting below the top plate. When sheathing the exterior what is the proper way to finish the gap that would be left between the rafters. 

If you butt the sheathing up to the bottom of the rafter you would be left with a gap ranging from 2 to 6 inches? 

If you notched the sheathing that would take forever. 

I suppose you could leave it and the soffit would cover it. I'm just wondering what the proper way to do it is.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

nesc39 said:


> When framing a house some rafters have a much deeper seat cut than others. This obviously leaves the rafter sitting below the top plate. When sheathing the exterior what is the proper way to finish the gap that would be left between the rafters.
> 
> If you butt the sheathing up to the bottom of the rafter you would be left with a gap ranging from 2 to 6 inches?
> 
> ...


Are you dealing with shear or braced wall?

Or just sheathing it?

When I frame I raise walls. Plumb and line. Sheath (to get that perimeter diaphragm nailing). Stack the roof or roll trusses.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Allow for the sheathing on the seat cut.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Another good reason to sheath the walls on the ground.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You either allow for the sheathing on the seat cut or you cut the rafters flush with the wall, add blocking between and sheath right over them. Then you build an eave box and fasten it to the sheathed surface into the framing. This is a good way to do it if you are air sealing well. If I run the rafters through, I always block between the rafters anyway and notch my sheathing. That way I can nail the sheathing to the blocking. It's like a natural hurricane tie.


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

kiteman said:


> Allow for the sheathing on the seat cut.
> View attachment 166273



*plumb cut


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

SAcarpenter said:


> *plumb cut



Whatever......,,


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

kiteman said:


> Whatever......,,



Haha 😃


----------

